# Suche Flex-Gruppen



## Fleurlacour (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Bin Magier und Suche als DD eine Flexgruppe! 
Momentanes Itemlvl 519

Grüße!


----------



## Alterkrieger (18. Mai 2014)

Allianz oder Horde?


----------

